# 1949 Case D



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I was hoping to find some pictures of my 49 Case D before I Started to tear it down. I also thought I had some of it lit up at xmas time. The ones I did find I was unable to post so I took a few new ones today. Enjoy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I was hoping to find some pictures of my 49 Case D before I Started to tear it down. I also thought I had some of it lit up at xmas time. The ones I did find I was unable to post so I took a few new ones today. Enjoy *


rear view


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

caseman-d tht not bad lookin trctr metal looks good how many hp was the D ?:driving: :driving:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: 1949 Case D*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *rear view *


another picture


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks to be in good shape:thumbsup: is that an old goat i see behind the Case:driving: :driving: It looks good to. Keep us posted on your progress on the old Case.
Jody


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

caseman-d wat all u need do to the D just motor ?:band:

I need to fix a rear tire if I get it running, the de motor should bolt right in. HP varies on them NE. test showed in test 349 31 hp depending on rpm.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 1949 Case D*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another picture *


replacement engine, Its a DE engine serial 8066594. Found this in Gillete Arkansas. Was waiting for a ride to SD so it took awhile getting here. Though I would make sure it runs before I put it in.
:rockin:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

case-man thats a little gas tank for such a big motor.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks like a nice little tractor do you have the grille for it?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *looks like a nice little tractor do you have the grille for it? *


Yes, I do have the grille for it. It even has a small screen between the grille and the radiator that can be pulled out to be cleaned.:drums: :band: :guitarman :rockin: :skullmad: :flyingdev


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *It looks to be in good shape:thumbsup: is that an old goat i see behind the Case:driving: :driving: It looks good to. Keep us posted on your progress on the old Case.
> Jody *


jodyand, 
Yes thats a goat. It's a 1970 model, my nephew took it out this summer for the first time in about 8 years. Seemed to run great once we put new needle and seat in the carb. I will attach a picture of it. 

About the fuel tank on the engine, I wanted something that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg to fill everytime.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice*

Very nice old GTO.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------

